# restore pg ms275?



## 49konvict (Mar 18, 2013)

Scored a working pg ms275 for 40 from a pawn shop but its pretty beat up and is missing some screws. I was wondering if repainting it would ruin the value since I just plan to flip it. I work at a body shop so I can match it to the original paint and actually make the paint look better than original but I would lose the decals on the end caps. Would it be best to just paint the heat sink and filp the side panels around so it saves the decal or just paint it all to make it look new.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

If its really beat up, its worth about what you paid. Probably needs a recap. IIRC, one of the guys on the Phoenix Phorum makes (or can make) replacement decals for the amps.


----------



## 49konvict (Mar 18, 2013)

Any idea on what something like that costs?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

If its completely stock then it HAS TO GET serviced. The filter caps leak and may have cause some damage to the board which has to be inspected/cleaned and repaired. 

Sometimes they don't leak too bad, but some get bad enough to start a fire.

TO replace those caps, I would charge 35.00 (you have to cover shipping). There's a few members here capable of replace them as well, don't know how much they would charge. As well as on the PG phorums.

PM me if your interested in the service....and as for the value, well frankly some people are looking for the "FRANK'ed" version of amplifiers. So if your going to re do the finish go with a black with metallic sparkles (refer to PG phorums for better details). It will increase the value if done right. 

A minty MS275 with the decals can go for 225.00 easily,
frank'ed may even bring you more if you can do the decals/silkscreens.


----------



## 49konvict (Mar 18, 2013)

When tax returns hit in a few weeks I might do the caps also. Im gonna look around Phoenixphourms and see what turns up. Thanks for the info. I really wanna keep it and use it for a midbass amp but I need a new sub so she's gotta go. The caps don't appear to have leaked but there is some minor corrosion on some parts of the board, so might as well replace the caps while I'm at it.


----------

